# Anyone folding with a GTS 450?



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

Was looking at this card

wondering how well it will do....

ASUS ENGTS450 DirectCU TOP/DI/1GD5 GeForce GTS 450...







I found this, and so I'm thinking 10k PDP with the 9800GTX running beside it?

Can't do SLi on this board seeing it's CF.....


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

keep in mind, I think that was at FTW clocks, the 450 can do quite a bit more OCing.

The 9800GTX is work like 5-6K IIRC. Also you don't need SLI to make them fold together on the same board


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

This is what I'm getting now with a stock 9800GTX

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=fah&name=DaMulta50711


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 15, 2010)

Go the extra $30 
EVGA 768-P3-1360-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB ...

Comes with a free copy of SC2!! 

EDIT:

Well not twice as much but close to about 1.5k more


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> keep in mind, I think that was at FTW clocks, the 450 can do quite a bit more OCing.
> 
> The 9800GTX is work like 5-6K IIRC. Also you don't need SLI to make them fold together on the same board



Yea, I just seen the new drivers are allowing SLi(Don't know if that's going to help or not....)


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

AFAIk you cant SLI a 9800GTX and a GTX 450 

Also that 3500 PPD seems a bit weak. Over clock the core and shaders a bunch.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

Yea, I think windows 7 is kicking it's ass......

Don't know if BONIC is affecting it or not.....


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

I know you can't SLi them, but if I was to pick up another 450 lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

If you are crunching the CPU it can hurt PPD from what I hear from others. I just fold on my rigs so I cant say first hand.

I just got schooled in another thread the hack will work on the 790FX with 4 series using the 258 driver set.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

Yea, I want to do both, and I do have the snail AMD quad installed.

I just thought this 450 was clocked well out of the box, and would really help it fold better.


Maybe I should install XP again.......


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

7 works just fine for me, got 3 470s doing about 40K PPD on W7 machines


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 15, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Go the extra $30
> EVGA 768-P3-1360-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB ...
> 
> Comes with a free copy of SC2!!
> ...



free trial not game


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

I need to redo it any how....

Hmmm so I should be kicking out double from what I'm kicking out now....damn it.....


What do you think of this 450?


Things will change when I get money flowing in.....cause I want to start rolling with the 295 or 480s....


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

I think its a budget folding masterpiece, and in SLI you can hang with a 470. One 470 is more than plenty for todays titles.

Im not saying one is more important than the other, but if you were to get FAHmon or HFM.net to monitor the folding, shut down WCG, and see if it is hurting the PPD. Then make a call of what you want to do.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't care about games....the only thing ever played is Lego games anymore....I play on the PS3


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 15, 2010)

> What do you think of this 450?


That is insane 925MHZ out of the box...
Then it says you can Overclock it by up to 50%... WOW
The most I've gotten my 460 to is 850MHZ


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 15, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> That is insane 925MHZ out of the box...
> Then it says you can Overclock it by up to 50%... WOW
> The most I've gotten my 460 to is 850MHZ



got mine to 975/1026


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

well then as reference, if the 450 can do 9000PPD, two should be close to 18K PPD, you are still trumping my best 470 by 4K PPD, and for a bit less loot.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> got mine to 975/1026


On air?


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW what brand do you have????
My 850 is with out any more volts added to it


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 15, 2010)

> well then as reference, if the 450 can do 9000PPD, two should be close to 18K PPD, you are still trumping my best 470 by 4K PPD, and for a bit less loot.


Yep my 470 does about average 15,000 PPD


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

Someone needs to pick up the DDR3 I haz up so I can order it lol


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

Opps....I was running F@H SMP twice......

I been killing the windows CPU one, but forgot all about the one installed in the background.

I guess the CPU does not like running F@H TWICE on the CPU ALONG with BONIC running AND F@H GPU........

un-installed lol


going to OC a little too I guess......


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> got mine to 975/1026


Then start folding with it!



DaMulta said:


> Maybe I should install XP again.......


Win 7 is fine for folding. You can get better PPD on your primary card by lowering the resolution on larger monitors.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 15, 2010)

DaMulta, I really think your PPD would improve if you decided on running either F@H or WCG on the CPU and then stuck to WCG for the CPU. Unless you changed that up from the last time you had mentioned it. 

BUCK- Do you by chance know how much a the higher res actually hurts PPD? I thought I had heard that before but couldn't find out the damage.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 15, 2010)

sorry gonna thread steal, so wats the best bang for ur buck now for folding? bc im really liking this 450's for f@H


----------



## hat (Sep 15, 2010)

If it helps any, my GTX260 is getting 8026PPD right now on a 353 point work unit.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> DaMulta, I really think your PPD would improve if you decided on running either F@H or WCG on the CPU and then stuck to WCG for the CPU. Unless you changed that up from the last time you had mentioned it.
> 
> BUCK- Do you by chance know how much a the higher res actually hurts PPD? I thought I had heard that before but couldn't find out the damage.



It's now just WCG on the CPU... but I just fixed it...I forgot about installing F@H in the back ground....I always remembered to turn off the windows F@H

I had 3 eat your CPU up to death programs running at all times(sometimes cause 90% I turned off the one...)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 15, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> free trial not game



Still worth the extra 30 over the 450.

@erazer
Right now my guess would be 2nd hand gtx275's. They are goin for ~$125.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

I will have an Evga GTX285 for sale next week...
Buck got my GTX480 up and running now....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 16, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Still worth the extra 30 over the 450.
> 
> @erazer
> Right now my guess would be 2nd hand gtx275's. They are goin for ~$125.



GTX275's can pull 9.5 to 10K on almost all work units. Until someone clocks the piss out of a GTS450 and reports, the best bang for buck will be between the GTS450 and the GTX460.



TeXBill said:


> Buck got my GTX480 up and running now....


Damn, I was hoping to sneak onto your porch before you got home.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

You and a whole bunch of friends 
But I fooled everybody and had the neighbor grab it off the porch for me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 16, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> GTX275's can pull 9.5 to 10K on almost all work units. Until someone clocks the piss out of a GTS450 and reports, the best bang for buck will be between the GTS450 and the GTX460.



My own personal card is capable of that. I would still say since the 2nd hand gtx275 is about $25-40 cheaper, for a folder I see it as bang/buck.


EDIT:

Please don't take my post the wrong way. I am partially agreeing with you. In no way shape or form if it's going to be a gaming card, I would opt for a Gf104 card.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 16, 2010)

You have to admit, that 450 clocked out at 925 out of the box is sweet. For a no messing with it system....it's a nice deal.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

> You have to admit, that 450 clocked out at 925 out of the box is sweet. For a no messing with it system....it's a nice deal.


+1 I think so to, Still $139.99 for a gts450 card is alot....


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

> Still $139.99 for a gts450 card is alot....


Just might have to get one and see how it does..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 16, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> My own personal card is capable of that. I would still say since the 2nd hand gtx275 is about $25-40 cheaper, for a folder I see it as bang/buck.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



No offense taken. We all walk the fine line between Folding Card cost and efficiency. I would love to have an army of GTX295's, but my power bill wishes for other. I just bought 2x GTS250's from Bogmali and they are sweet cards for the price, so i can justify the lesser efficiency for some time to come. Thanks Bogi!



With that said, here's another 13k ppd coming online for TPU!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 16, 2010)

As for best bang for the buck, I want to add one more to the list.  For $55, after a $30 MIR, you can get a 240GT (Newegg).  Up to 5.5KPPD with overclocking while using less than 90 watts! Article


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking for an update from anyone with a GTS 450. I need clocks/ppd/work unit info please....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

IIRC over at OCN people are getting ~8.5-9k on them (most WUs).  I'm strongly considering getting one, but I think it's probably worth the extra $20 to get a GTX460.....


----------



## msgclb (Oct 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looking for an update from anyone with a GTS 450. I need clocks/ppd/work unit info please....



You're an impatient man!

I've received notification that my EVGA GTS450 1GB 01G-P3-1450-TR has shipped but so far the tracking numbers are not available. I'll comply with the 'please...' request soon.

I've pulled this info from OCN. 



Model	Shaders	Drivers	OS	611pt	912pt	925pt	OCN Username
GTS 450	1645	260.63	Win 7			12700	staryoshi
GTS 450	1804	260.63	Win 7		13500		thomas_quinn
GTS 450	1850	260.63	Vista		14200		staryoshi
GTS 450	1850	260.63	Win 7			14500	MalVeauX
GTS 450	2000	260.63	Win 7		14900	15200	[CyGnus]
GTS 450	1850	260.63	Win 7		13586		MalVeauX
I'm expecting this will be my stock settings:
Core: 822 MHz
Memory: 1804 MHz
Shader: 1645 MHz

An yes, I'm an impatient man also!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2010)

msgclb said:


> You're an impatient man!
> 
> I've received notification that my EVGA GTS450 1GB 01G-P3-1450-TR has shipped but so far the tracking numbers are not available. I'll comply with the 'please...' request soon.
> 
> ...



Nice work msgclb! I'll prob pick up 4x GTS 450 to complement the 4x GTX 460 i'll be running. Never thought I could pull 110K ppd from only 8 GPU's. Oh, this winter is gonna be something

PS, did you order from Newegg? I'm having trouble getting shipping info as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Damn......13-15k?????  Might have to make me consider this more seriously!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn......13-15k?????  Might have to make me consider this more seriously!


I was surfing earlier today and came across posts about the GTS 450 pulling 13-14K ppd with high clocks. Of course this peaked my curiousity


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

this is making me want the gts450 even more now. 
but my question is how would it be against a gtx460 also overclocked?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I was surfing earlier today and came across posts about the GTS 450 pulling 13-14K ppd with high clocks. Of course this peaked my curiousity


That's incredible!!!


p_o_s_pc said:


> this is making me want the gts450 even more now.
> but my question is how would it be against a gtx460 also overclocked?



I've seen that @ max clocks a GTX460 can do 15-16k on some WUs 

Currently NE has a sale on the MSI GTX460 Cyclone where it's $150 AR + F/S.  Very interested, probably getting one tomorrow


----------



## msgclb (Oct 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice work msgclb! I'll prob pick up 4x GTS 450 to complement the 4x GTX 460 i'll be running. Never thought I could pull 110K ppd from only 8 GPU's. Oh, this winter is gonna be something
> 
> PS, did you order from Newegg? I'm having trouble getting shipping info as well.



I'm currently having problems getting packages delivered by UPS to my apartment. For some reason this place doesn't exist!

I paid a few dollars more for a FedEx/USPS delivery from FRYS.com. I'm not sure if I'd have the same problem with a straight FedEx delivery but I know my mailbox hasn't been stolen.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's incredible!!!
> 
> 
> I've seen that @ max clocks a GTX460 can do 15-16k on some WUs
> ...



so the difference in folding power isn't that great. 
So it comes down to if the extra $30-$40(or more) is worth it. 
I for one am not sure if it is worth it or not but when the time comes i will let my finger decide for me.


msgclb said:


> I'm currently having problems getting packages delivered by UPS to my apartment. For some reason this place doesn't exist!
> 
> I paid a few dollars more for a FedEx/USPS delivery from FRYS.com. I'm not sure if I'd have the same problem with a straight FedEx delivery but I know my mailbox hasn't been stolen.



**no racism intended in anyway** 


Spoiler



:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so the difference in folding power isn't that great.
> So it comes down to if the extra $30-$40(or more) is worth it.
> I for one am not sure if it is worth it or not but when the time comes i will let my finger decide for me.
> 
> ...



I think I'll get the 460, I do game as well & the extra GPU power would probably be nice.  And I have a hard time believing that 336SPs is only 1-3k better when OCed than 192 TBH


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I think I'll get the 460, I do game as well & the extra GPU power would probably be nice.  And I have a hard time believing that 336SPs is only 1-3k better when OCed than 192 TBH



me too. There is something to keep in mind. The gts450 overclocks higher then the 460 so that helps make up for it in F@H and maybe F@H isn't fully optimized yet to use all of the SP's efficiently over a certain number(?) just a thought that came to mind.

as for me i don't game all that much anymore so the extra power doesn't matter to me in that area.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> me too. There is something to keep in mind. The gts450 overclocks higher then the 460 so that helps make up for it in F@H and maybe F@H isn't fully optimized yet to use all of the SP's efficiently over a certain number(?) just a thought that came to mind.
> 
> as for me i don't game all that much anymore so the extra power doesn't matter to me in that area.



It would be interesting to see clock-for-clock comparisons once one/several people here get a GTS 450.  

The GTS450 is supposedly a slight step _down_ from my GTX260 for games, which is why I'd rather spring the extra money for the 460 (even the 768mb version)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It would be interesting to see clock-for-clock comparisons once one/several people here get a GTS 450.
> 
> The *GTS450 is supposedly a slight step down from my GTX260 for games*, which is why I'd rather spring the extra money for the 460 (even the 768mb version)



I'm sure that test are done at stock and both overclocked to the max would turn the tables.It wouldn't be much of a upgrade over the 260 so the 460 would be the most logical upgrade.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah.....good point.  And my 260 OCs terribly.  Still, not very interested in what would effectively be a sidegrade w/ newer tech....if I'm going to shell out a bunch of money, I'd rather shell out a bit more for a real upgrade


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I think I'll get the 460, I do game as well & the extra GPU power would probably be nice.  And I have a hard time believing that 336SPs is only 1-3k better when OCed than 192 TBH


Remember that this is GPU3 and the scaling is not exactly linear in relation to the shader count. I also heard that the GTS 450 is able to exploit an anomaly in GPU3, but I have yet to confirm this. As of right now, I want to assume that it's the high clocks that are producing the PPD.

Max stable ppd with my GTX 460 is 14.8K @ 1.087v 900/1800/1900 with 9xx WU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Remember that this is GPU3 and the scaling is not exactly linear in relation to the shader count. I also heard that the GTS 450 is able to exploit an anomaly in GPU3, but I have yet to confirm this. As of right now, I want to assume that it's the high clocks that are producing the PPD.
> 
> Max stable ppd with my GTX 460 is 14.8K @ 1.087v 900/1800/1900 with 9xx WU's.



That's great to know, thanks 

So it sounds like the GTS450 is currently doing something similar to what the G92 cards did a while back and did 50-100% more PPD than they should.

TBH, I'd rather not be relying on this for my PPD, because presumably Stanford *will* fix this.

*Here's some math with no relation to reality, just to prove a point:*

336 cores * 1600mhz (OCed) = 537600 "MHZ-cores" wtf: @ thought)

192 cores * 1900mhz (OCed) = 364800 "MHZ-cores" (still )

So, in theory, even OCed, the GTX460 has 47% more processing power (47.37%, actually).  And yet is doing ~16% more PPD ATM.  Maybe the cores in the GTS 450 are "better" (not sure how this would work/be the case), but it seems highly suspect that there would be this much of a discrepancy.  I'm taking Statistics ATM, and this is what we would call a very poorly correlated set of data (BAD).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 4, 2010)

Got lucky and picked up a used Asus GTS 450 Top DirectCU tonight. I will officially report my finding later in the week.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool 

I'm probably going to be getting a GTS450 in the next 24 hrs....now to decide between an EVGA and an Asus


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 4, 2010)

> now to decide between an EVGA and an Asus


Out of the box the Asus is clocked higher than any of the gts450's.. 
Plus it will even go a little higher than that I got mine running 967MHZ today and is stable, so far according to HFM it's putting out about 11,500 PPD range and running 52C with temps..
I've only had it since Friday and today is the first day it's been running all day folding..
Not sure what it can do but it's been impressive so far for a GTS450..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Out of the box the Asus is clocked higher than any of the gts450's..
> Plus it will even go a little higher than that I got mine running 967MHZ today and is stable, so far according to HFM it's putting out about 11,500 PPD range and running 52C with temps..
> I've only had it since Friday and today is the first day it's been running all day folding..
> Not sure what it can do but it's been impressive so far for a GTS450..



I'm actually considering the stock Asus DirectCU vs an EVGA Superclocked (same price after shipping).  The Asus definitely has a better cooler, but I like the step-up feature of the EVGA...I think my chances of stepping it up to a GTX460 once I have some more money are pretty good TBH


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 4, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Out of the box the Asus is clocked higher than any of the gts450's..
> Plus it will even go a little higher than that I got mine running 967MHZ today and is stable, so far according to HFM it's putting out about 11,500 PPD range and running 52C with temps..
> I've only had it since Friday and today is the first day it's been running all day folding..
> Not sure what it can do but it's been impressive so far for a GTS450..


I noticed that vcore will add ppd at similar clocks. The Asus I picked up is 1.28v stock and most other GTS 450 are 1.08v. This should be fun.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *I noticed that vcore will add ppd at similar clocks*. The Asus I picked up is 1.28v stock and most other GTS 450 are 1.08v. This should be fun.



 

The F.........?   

How much?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> The F.........?
> 
> How much?



How much what?...Voltage?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> How much what?...Voltage?



I actually meant how much PPD more


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 4, 2010)

> The Asus I picked up is 1.28v stock and most other GTS 450 are 1.08v. This should be fun.



Yep it's 1.28V stock. I like the temps it surprised me @ those volts.
Plus you can go up on the MHZ with out raising the volts any..
Let me know what you get out of it Buck..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I actually meant how much PPD more


One guy with this model said he was getting 15K, but we will see.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> One guy with this model said he was getting 15K, but we will see.



That's quite a bit more.  It would be interesting to see if the extra vCore of the Asus helps it get more PPD @ the same clocks vs another card


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 4, 2010)

> One guy with this model said he was getting 15K


that one is hard to believe.. my 480 OC to 800MHZ is getting around 17,000 to 18,000 PPD depending on the WU it gets..
If that is true then it would be performing on par with my 460 and running almost as good as my 470 is... now that I would have to see to believe it..


----------



## msgclb (Oct 6, 2010)

I've got my GTS 450 running and as expected this is my stock settings:
Core: 823 MHz
Memory: 1804 MHz
Shader: 1645 MHz

Damn if I didn't get an 611 WU on my first try. All of my other Fermi cards are now running 611. They must have run out of 9xx WUs. I'm hoping I get a 9xx WU next time and I get a better PPD. Let you know soon.



Model	Core	Memory	Shaders	Drivers	OS	611pt	912pt	925pt
GTS 450	823	1804	1645	260.63	Win 7	8379


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Not so great on the 611s 

Hopefully it does significantly better on the 9xxs


----------



## msgclb (Oct 6, 2010)

I've completed that 611 pt WU on my GTS 450 at stock settings.

Wow! Damn if I didn't get a 912 pt WU this time and I'm getting 12,709 PPD.



Model	Core	Memory	Shaders	Drivers	OS	611pt	912pt	925pt
GTS 450	823	1804	1645	260.63	Win 7	8379	12709


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn  

That's about 2x what my GTS250 does on them


----------



## msgclb (Oct 6, 2010)

I've now completed the trifecta on my GTS 450 at stock settings.

It looked like the 912 pt WU was the best PPD the first time I got a a 925 pt WU @ 12,686 PPD but I got another 925 and it's now running at 12,890 PPD.



Model	Core	Memory	Shaders	Drivers	OS	611pt	912pt	925pt
GTS 450	823	1804	1645	260.63	Win 7	8,379	12,709	12,890


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've now completed the trifecta on my GTS 450 at stock settings.
> 
> It looked like the 912 pt WU was the best PPD the first time I got a a 925 pt WU @ 12,686 PPD but I got another 925 and it's now running at 12,890 PPD.
> 
> ...



doesn't look like a bad card. You plan to step the clocks up?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've now completed the trifecta on my GTS 450 at stock settings.
> 
> It looked like the 912 pt WU was the best PPD the first time I got a a 925 pt WU @ 12,686 PPD but I got another 925 and it's now running at 12,890 PPD.
> 
> ...



Thanks for doing this.  We need more of this so that people can make informed decisions.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 7, 2010)

Got another GTS450 today this one is a Evga Version. Get it setup tonight.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 7, 2010)

Feast your eyes upon this.....







This GTS 450 runs cooler and produces better ppd than my GTX 460 768mb. Of course the high stock clocks didn't hurt.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Keep us posted 

Hopefully ordering my 450 tonight, we'll see 

EDIT:  Damn, nearly 15k PPD!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 7, 2010)

> Feast your eyes upon this.....


DAMM Ok now I'm a believer 
Mine is doing around 13,000 now, been getting the 6XXX series WU's so far..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 7, 2010)

GPU3 is eating up about 5% more CPU cycles than GPU2. LOL, I'll give up 1K ppd penalty on the CPU for a 8K bonus on the CPU! It's painfully obvious that GPU3 clients should not be run on a -bigadv machine.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

That's a shame 

What sort of impact do you think it would have on WCG?


----------



## msgclb (Oct 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> doesn't look like a bad card. You plan to step the clocks up?



I hope to soon.



TeXBill said:


> Got another GTS450 today this one is a Evga Version. Get it setup tonight.



I'll never catch you!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

You just need more 

Half a dozen should do


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 7, 2010)

I think I will pick up 3 more of this model. It would be nice to push 65K ppd with one rig


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Very much so 

4 of those would be quite nice, especially for just over $500.  Better PPD than a GX2 at about the same price with a fraction of the power usage.  Hell yeah


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 7, 2010)

> I'll never catch you!


It's a team effort in the long haul



> I think I will pick up 3 more of this model.


Buck these GTS450's seem to be better @folding (for now) than buying GTX4XX series card's for more money.. 


> It would be nice to push 65K ppd with one rig


I got 2 slots open in one AMD rig and 2 open in an Intel rig. 3 or 4 more of them will be Nice..
Need to keep my Gigabyte board just doing -bigadv with the 480 folding on it..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 7, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> It's a team effort in the long haul
> 
> 
> Buck these GTS450's seem to be better @folding (for now) than buying GTX4XX series card's for more money..
> ...


How much CPU is the GTX480 using on the -bigadv rig?

BTW, I've tried 1.2v @ 1000/2000/2000 on the GTS 450 and got nothing but crashes. It seems the highest stable clocks are 970/1940/2000 @ 1.125v(47c) producing *15079 ppd* on 925pt WU, but I'm not complaining about a card that only cost me $110


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2010)

So it's settled the 450 is the best PDD card for the money/electric as of now?


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 7, 2010)

> BTW, I've tried 1.2v @ 1000/2000/2000 on the GTS 450 and got nothing but crashes. It seems the highest stable clocks are 970/1940/2000 @ 1.125v(47c) producing 15079 ppd on 925pt WU, but I'm not complaining about a card that only cost me $110


Not sure how to find that out??



> It seems the highest stable clocks are 970/1940/2000 @ 1.125v(47c) producing 15079 ppd on 925pt WU



My highest OC is 967/1885/1940 @1.135v (48C) finally got a 925pt WU it's 14887ppd..



> but I'm not complaining about a card that only cost me $110


I bet, mine cost $139.99 and I'm not complaining either..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2010)

How about *TWO* MSI GTS450 OC for $210 after MIR?  Linky


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How about *TWO* MSI GTS450 OC for $210 after MIR?  Linky



That is a *damn* good price!

~20-30k PPD for right at ~$200 (same price as most 1GB 460s and 465s )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 8, 2010)

The GTS450 is getting squashed by 10632 wu(611 PT). Only managing to produce 7435 ppd vs. 10700 ppd from the GTX460 that arrived today.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Damn 

So they do 50-100% better on the 9xx PT Wus than the 6xx ones.

That PPD you're getting now is what my 260_192 gets on the 450pt WUs.

Maybe it is worth the extra for a GTX460 after all


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn
> 
> So they do 50-100% better on the 9xx PT Wus than the 6xx ones.
> 
> ...



Yep, it looks like the GTX460 is the king of "bang for the buck".


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

I guess I'm not surprised to see about the same PPD on a GTS450 as a GTX260, as they're both 192 SP.  At least my 260 is.  Off to see what bargains I can find on 460s


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, it looks like the GTX460 is the king of "bang for the buck".



So have we basically come to the conclusion that the GTX460 is worth ~2000PPD over the GTS450 at similar OC's?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That is a *damn* good price!
> 
> ~20-30k PPD for right at ~$200 (same price as most 1GB 460s and 465s )



I saw that on techbargains yesterday and would've been all over it if it wasn't for the rebate thing:shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So have we basically come to the conclusion that the GTX460 is worth ~2000PPD over the GTS450 at similar OC's?


I'm not quite sure.  Assuming you get all 9xx pt WUs, they're about the same, but the GTX460 is clearly better than the GTS450 (by about 33%, or 2500 PPD) on the 611s.  


bogmali said:


> I saw that on techbargains yesterday and would've been all over it if it wasn't for the rebate thing:shadedshu



I've had good luck with MSI and rebates before, so if I had that much to spend on GPUs, I would have snatched it up.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm consistently getting right at 14k PPD on the 9XX PT WUs.  I had a 925pt one earlier and it gave about the same PPD as this one:




I must say I'm very impressed to see it getting fully twice the PPD of the 260 considering they have the same number of shaders.

Here are some more pics of the GTS450 unboxing:









Probably the worst-packed item I've ever received from Newegg.  All of the padding (just paper) was below the card 
I certainly can't criticise the cooler, OCed, OVed, and folding it's currently at 53c now.  All with the fan at the lowest speed(30%) and it's dead silent








You can probably see the axillary heatsink over the voltage regulators, it gets warm, but not overly so.




I'm uncertain of the value of the metal that goes across the top of the card for a setup like mine (horizontal) but for a vertical setup I can certainly see that it could help reinforce the card 


Any questions, just ask, I'll do my best to provide answers


----------

